# How to remove mirror caps?



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Bought the chrome ones, I don't know why VW didn't put the car out with them anyway, I think they look much nicer. But, don't want to damage anything in the removal... Hints?


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

There is a good chance that you will break the holding tabs on the ones that came with the car, the covers snap off with a little effort . I used strong automotive glue to re install mine after they were painted , in your case remove and put the chrome caps


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Bought the chrome ones, I don't know why VW didn't put the car out with them anyway, I think they look much nicer. But, don't want to damage anything in the removal... Hints?


Depending on the model.... some did come with the chrome caps. I know mine did, so I really don't have any hints to help you out in removing them. Perhaps some of the body shop guys at your local VW shop can throw you some clues (if they actually know how to remove them without breaking them !!!) 

Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

PLATA said:


> There is a good chance that you will break the holding tabs on the ones that came with the car, the covers snap off with a little effort . I used strong automotive glue to re install mine after they were painted , in your case remove and put the chrome caps


I did the same thing. Worked a treat 

I pried the outside corner off, then struck the inside of the mirror toward the front of the car with my palm and it came right off.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.
I was hoping to avoid snapping any of the plastic tabs off and having them fall inside the mirror housing, cuz that would just other the crap outta my self-diagnosed OCD lol


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.
> I was hoping to avoid snapping any of the plastic tabs off and having them fall inside the mirror housing, cuz that would just other the crap outta my self-diagnosed OCD lol


Both of mine hit the ground


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I got the drivers cap off with a little wiggling and some persuasion to release the clip from my drivers license!

But, it was an excersize in futility as the caps I purchased (they were ordered specifically for me) are apparently the wrong ones. Not sure what they are for, or if the mirrors that receive the chrome caps are slightly longer... But, the chrome cap is easily 1/2" longer than my painted cap and doesn't fit by far. So, back on went the painted cap...

These are the p/n from the ones I bought...



This is the look I want...


Can anyone confirm if this is the correct part for me?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> _
> Can anyone confirm if this is the correct part for me?


No those are NOT the correct part numbers for a 2012+ Beetle but a 2009+ VW EOS. Whoever ordered them for you doesn't know how to look up part numbers.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Tom. I'm bringing them back to the dealer tonight... Do you know or have access to the correct P/N for the chrome caps for a 2013 Beetle?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Well guys, I guess I'm not as dumb as I thought 24 hours ago!
I got the caps off no issue, and posted back that they seemed to be the wrong size. Thanks to IndyTTom, I was alerted to my new caps having been the wrong part. So, I called the dealer back and the guy at the parts desk was very helpful and said he would look into it and call me back within the hour. He did as he said, though his answer was confirming that the parts I had in fact matched the listings in ETKA. So, I went back after work and showed them what I was seeing.
As it turns out, the mirror caps are NOT interchangeable, and in fact the Fender Edition and those models that get the factory chrome caps actually have different side view mirror units altogether. 
I parked on the lot next to a fender (knowing I would have to see it and show it to the guy at some point) and my suspicions were true. 

I found, the mirror housing's "width" inside (closest to the window glass) to outside (furthest from the glass) is longer on the Chrome (Fender edition)


As well, the depth is lesser on the Chrome (depth being from the crease in the cap to the top edge of the blinker light)



More so, the bottom "curve" of the mirror to receive the chrome cap is more pronounced and less "square" like on my 2.5.


I did a walk around the lot and think that the Fender, the EOS, and the CC all share a mirror housing. While the Turbo's and 2.5 Beetles get a smaller "more stubby" but similarly shaped mirror.

It would be great if someone with the chrome caps, or a Fender could post these same pics of their car so others can see what I mean!

Returned the caps, a little bummed, but overall VERY happy that I was patient in removing my factory cap! No breaks! It snapped right back on!

Thanks to all for your help and suggestions!


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

I just ran out to the garage to check the chrome one's on my 70's vert. I took the laptop with me to compare your pics to my actual mirrors thinking they looked the same. But sure enough.... everything you described in each pic regarding the dimensions is completely correct. If I have a few free minutes later, I will try and post some pics for you...... but I can confirm for you (as you already know) that they are different!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Mulksman! Now, you and I both know I'm not crazy! The guy at Platinum VW was totally surprised too. He asked if he could see my car just so he knew what I was describing... So we went out and he was shocked. He said he is going to email VW and see whats up but either way the end result is I wont be able to run the chrome caps. Which is ok just the same. 

Would be great if you get a chance to snap a few pics just for future-searcher's sanity-sake!


----------



## mulksman (Mar 18, 2013)

Here you go:


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Well Sir... looks like you need some chrome vinyl wrap!


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)




----------

